# Kitchen Cabinet Drawing



## Wesleyulmer6 (Jun 5, 2021)

I use KCD to do kitchen cabinet drawings for the shop I work at (they were previously doing them by hand). KCD works well enough for us right now and was affordable/simple to learn but I've been wondering if I should try a different one in the near future. (Maybe cabinetvision or something). Also, I was thinking about free lancing with the drawings for some other local shops that I know still draw by hand. What is a fair way to charge/price drawings? Is there a customary price? 

I'd appreciate any feedback!


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

What are you worth and what does the market bear in your area? Somewhere in there is “the price”.

I draw plans for permit and I don’t have a fixed pricing scheme. Each project has different levels of complexity. I try to guess how much time I will need. Plus I include screen sharing IPRs which greatly help with the RFI turn around time.

No one here knows what you’re worth or what you want to make. If you’re the best and can sell that quality, there’s another factor.


----------

